# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  BETA TEST : We need you

## half

Voilà on va avoir besoin de beta testeurs pour le futur site donc j'en appelle à toi communauté.

Les critères sont purement injustes et arbitraires mais je préfèrerai des personnes motivées pour remplir le débogueur et pouvant tester sur différentes plateformes / navigateurs et des gens motivés pas des mecs qui veulent juste voir avant tout le monde et spoiler.

Ha et voilà le NDA :




> 1. Si je spoil boulon me modère.


[EDIT] Pour savoir si vous avez access c'est la :

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Moi.

----------


## Norochj

Moi non plus.

Je me sacrifie pour essayer sur internet explorer.

----------


## lokideath

Je suis prêt à aider, pour les navigateurs j'ai un peu de tout en stock par contre seulement sur Vista. Faut pas abuser quand même, je vais pas passer à Linux ou pire, sur la pomme  :tired: 

Sinon je tiens quand même à féliciter half pour son orthographe, c'est beau  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Moi je veux juste voir avant tout le monde. Pour le spoil, je repasserais.

J'suis sous Win 7x64 Pro, et j'ai FF 3.6.11 et Chrome 7  ::): 

Ah et je suis en vacances, donc j'ai BEAUCOUP (trop?) de temps libre  ::o:

----------


## reveur81

Je veux bien filer un coup de main. Suis sur Ubuntu (et un Xp en virtualisé).

----------


## Voldain

Moi?  :Emo:

----------


## gregounech

Moi ?  :Emo: 

Oui je copie, mais vous aurez l'avis d'un nain de 16 ans  ::lol::

----------


## Phenixy

Disponible avec plaisir pour essayer tout ça et essayer d'être constructif dans les retours, malgré mes maigres connaissances techniques.

Sinon je suis sous Vista et j'ai Firefox dernière mouture et IE. Et un HTC Desire pour tester ça sous Android.

----------


## Mephisto

Je suis partant, je peux tester sur Windows XP, Seven, Ubuntu ( Netbook remix ) avec la plupart des navigateurs. Ah et sur Android aussi, et idem, avec différents navigateurs.  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Ah mais oui, je suis disponible et motivé vu que j'ai rien à faire dans les jours qui vont suivre.

Je tourne sous Seven 64bits et je peux tester avec Chrome et/ou IE  :;): .

----------


## znokiss

Je veux bien tester la bêta sur ma bête de course : AMD Sempron 800Mhz, 512Mo de RAM, et je tourne sous XP (Firefox, Chrome et IE), Ubuntu (Firefox) et Linux Mint.

Et c'est pas de la blague. Je veux bien être votre bête à test pour la beta-test.

----------


## Darkath

Moi je veux bien tester, les beta tout ça, c'est mon dada

Seven 64bit, chrome, firefox, ie dispo.

Je pourrait votre dire si votre site est "hotspot pourri" ready.

----------


## Narm

Je veux bien filer un coup de main, enfin si mes spoils de la dernière fois ne me mettent pas hors jeu  :Emo: 

Je tourne sous XP 32 bits et utilise Opera et Firefox  :;):

----------


## Liberty

Moi, j'ai chrome/mozilla/IE.

----------


## half

Voila j'ai ajouté du monde, pour savoir si vous avez access c'est la :



Cliquez bien sur le premier slide pour lire l'article de la beta.

----------


## gun

Count me in.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je me sers principalement de Opera (sous Win et nunux), mais j'ai aussi d'installé : 

Win7 64 bits :
-IE8 
-Firefox

Linux (Ubuntu 10.04)
-Chromium
-Firefox

Ah oui et je peux même tester viteuf sous Opera Mini, sur un Samsung Player One (téléphone de pauvre, donc  ::ninja:: ) si une version mobile est au programme de la beta. 

Et mon job me laisse du temps libre.

----------


## Frypolar

Hop, je suis intéressé.

Je suis sous Seven 64. De dispo j'ai du Firefox 3.6, du Chromium V5 (que je vais mettre à jour mais ça t'intéresse peut-être d'avoir une vieille version) et je dois avoir un Opera qui traîne. J'ai un aussi un HTC Desire (Android) pour un éventuel test sur mobile.

----------


## Mephisto

Bon j'y ai accès et j'ai jeté sommairement un oeil avec Chrome :  :Bave: 

Pour ce qui est des retours avec les différentes navigateurs et/ou plateformes, si c'est juste pour dire que ça tourne bien, ça se passe où ? Le lien cité dans le premier slide ?

----------


## half

> Bon j'y ai accès et j'ai jeté sommairement un oeil avec Chrome : 
> 
> Pour ce qui est des retours avec les différentes navigateurs et/ou plateformes, si c'est juste pour dire que ça tourne bien, ça se passe où ? Le lien cité dans le premier slide ?


Bein si ca se passe bien pas de soucis rien a dire  :;): . Mais le projet comme vous pouvez voir est assez gros et seul c'est un gros morceau. Il y a forcement des zones du site que j'ai zapé, des choses mal implémentées ou tout simplement des bugs.

En tout cas je vois déjà des premiers retour merci !

----------


## lokideath

Faut faire des retours quelque part ou c'est pas la peine m. half  surveille tout depuis son fauteuil en cuir ?

----------


## half

> Faut faire des retours quelque part ou c'est pas la peine m. half  surveille tout depuis son fauteuil en cuir ?


Ouaip faut faire des retours comme stipulé en home clique sur le lien beta avec l'oncle sam.

----------


## Voldain

Tu vas bien bosser half  ::XD:: 
Vu comment ça commence à se remplir.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, je veux bien tenté la beta sur mon PC avec Firefox 4 beta sous Windows 7 64b et sur mon téléphone avec Firefox 4 beta et MicroB sous Maemo 5.

----------


## half

> Tiens, je veux bien tenté la beta sur mon PC avec Firefox 4 beta sous Windows 7 64b et sur mon téléphone avec Firefox 4 beta et MicroB sous Maemo 5.


Done.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je sais pas vous mais moi avec IE8, le site est complètement foutraque  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

Firefox 4 Sur Mac OS X Si tu veux Half  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Done.


Merci.

----------


## half

> Je sais pas vous mais moi avec IE8, le site est complètement foutraque


Ha ouai en effet ca sens la balise pas fermer mal que IE corrige pas je vais voir ca. Et ca le fait pas sur le serveur de dev.

----------


## half

Tein le bug IE est super interessant c'est exactement le meme que le site actuel hors que je suis repartie de 0 sur le template...

Voila bug corrigé.

----------


## ShinSH

Tiens je peux avoir un accès stp?

----------


## Scykhe

Je veux bien donner un coup de main en testant avec Firefox 3.6.11 sous vista 32bit

----------


## Rom1

Merci pour l'accès  ::): 

EDIT : pour les fautes d'orthographe on le dit via MP ou toujours via le lien dans la Beta?

----------


## guillaumeb86

Je suis intéressé.

Je suis sous Vista et j'ai Chrome version dev et IE8.

----------


## half

> Merci pour l'accès 
> 
> EDIT : pour les fautes d'orthographe on le dit via MP ou toujours via le lien dans la Beta?


Ha bein un MP fera l'affaire comme si il y en a pas trop.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, je spoile pas trop, mais franchement, les touches d'humour ici et là, ça déboite méchamment. Le site tout court déboite, et l'orientation prise me plait beaucoup ! Excellent !!

----------


## Sharp'

Moi aussi je veux !  ::love:: 

J'ai FF, Chrome, IE, Opera pour tester. Tout ça sur Windows 7. Safari sur Iphone aussi.
Ah oui et plein de temps libre, je suis également en vacance.

Edit : Marcie beau coup half !

----------


## Akajouman

Bon alors je veux bien pour FF 3.6, la beta de FF 4, Chrome, IE avec un 7 64bits, et aussi sous Android avec mon HD2 (browser de base), mais aussi sous WinMo 6.5 avec Opéra (qui a 100/100 a l'Acid3  :Cigare: )!

Edith: Je peux aussi tester sur iphone ( ::ninja:: ) v. 3.1.3 JB et BB Bold 9000 4.6.

----------


## Siboo

Je suis toujours partant pour donner un coup de paluche  :;): 
J'ai toutes les versions de windows depuis la 3.1, mais j'utilise surtout win7 64. J'utilise aussi Android 1.6 et 2.2. Pour le navigateur, ça dépend de mon humeur  ::P:  Le plus souvent, FF 3.6.11.

----------


## Scorbut

Je demande solennellement l'accès à la bêta, car j'aime bien tester des nouveaux trucs  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

Si ca sert je peux tester sur chrome, firefox et IE, le tout sur un netbbok samsung et un ordi de bureau de bourrin.

Bite.

----------


## clexanis

Je veut bien aider moi aussi.

----------


## Akajouman

> Je veut bien aider moi aussi.


Pas pour corriger les fautes en tout cas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Quand on a pas de bugs on fait comment ?  ::P:

----------


## Mephisto

On fait rien. C'est half qui nous file ce job, n'oublie pas.  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

I'm in, si besoin se fait sentir ça me ferait plaisir d'aider /participer.
Je tourne avec firefox 3.6.11, IE 8 64bits et surtout Opera 10.63. Sur pc fixe avec 7x64 pro et home sur portable.

----------


## Tiramisou

Moi je suis gentil, j'ai pleins de navigateur installé, et je suis développeur, je pourrai donc me moquer de toi allégement. (Mais je suis gentil quand même).

----------


## kilfou

Bah si il faut plus de petites mains, je veux bien aider.  ::):

----------


## Frite

Je suis sur Safari 5.02 avec MacOS 10.5.8 au boulot, si ça peut aider. Mais ne le répétez pas, j'ai une réputation à tenir...

----------


## carbish

Partant pour filer un coup de main aussi !
Seven 64 bits, chrome et firefox
Vista 32 bits, IE
XP, chrome et Firefox
Jolicloud, chromium

----------


## Buite

Je suis dispo!
Safari/Chrome/Firefox sous Mac OS X 10.5.8

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je doute que ça soit intéressant, mais je suis sous IE6 au boulot (avec un P4 antédiluvien sous WinXP). Oui c'est la honte, mais on ne sait jamais ça peut vous être utile.

Sinon j'ai aussi IE9 beta chez moi et Firefox 4.0b6 sous Win7 64.

----------


## DrGurdil

Je veux bien tenter ma chance aussi pour participer à la beta, je peux faire des tests sur Ubuntu/Seven/S60 5th (on rigole pas pour le dernier  :tired: ) Avec toutes sortes d'opera (mobile, mini, desktop) firefox, ie, lynx (on rigole pas non plus  :tired: )

----------


## xheyther

Et moi et moi et moi ?

----------


## ElGothiko

Je peux tester sous :
IE 6, Firefox 3.6, chrome sous XP (boulot avec proxy) 
IE8, Firefox chrome sous 7 64bits (maison)

Merci

----------


## tenshu

Moi  ::): 
C'est aussi mon job de faire des sites.

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## MatZeRed

je veux bien filer un coup de main... je suis pas un spécialiste de la chose, mais j'ai un énorme réseau a dispo avec plein de sorte de machines branchées dessus (xp, ubuntu, vista, 7, os X)avec des navigateurs variés... et puis ça à l'air marrant de tester un site... ::P: 

ha oui et à mon taf y'a plein de proxy et de protocole de sécurité dans tous les sens

----------


## MeKa

Je veux bien jeter un coup d'oeil aussi.

Chez moi c'est FireFox, voire IE 9 beta sous Win7 64bits, au boulot c'est IE6 sous XP  ::P:

----------


## Projet 154

J'ai les plateformes suivantes pour tester (les deux dernières sont à la famille)
 :
 - Windows XP avec Firefox 3.6.11 et IE7 (Voir ma signature pour la config')

 - Windows Vista avec IE7 et Chrome, le tout sur un Celeron et 1Go de RAM.
 - Windows XP avc IE7, powered by a P4 and fucking 512Mo RAM

J'ai aussi du Firefox Portable, sur clé USB, pour voir ce que ça donne sur les deux dernières machines.

Donc si je peux être utile pour voir si la nouvelle mouture fait tout planter.  :;):

----------


## alegria unknown

Yoyoyo, pareil, dispo pour tester sur :

- Firefox 3.6 et IE 6, le tout sous XP Pro ainsi que :
- Opera sur Nokia xpress miouzik machin, Symbian donc.

En vacances aussi, donc plus de temps que d'habitude.

----------


## Ellierys

Disponible si vous avez besoin de volontaires...  :Emo: 

Win 7 x64 + Chrome pour le PC, 

Bada OS + Navigateur samsung sur le telephone  :;):

----------


## AMDS

Salut,

pareil que tout le reste, je suis disponible pour être béta, et tester le site par la même occasion, sous Firefox et Windows 7 64bits.

A+

----------


## Sao

Chaud pour tester ça! (sous Chrome)

----------


## elkoo

Je suis un gros bêta, prêt à tester.
Sous 7 64 Pro et ultimate, FF 3.6 et 4 Beta, chromimum 7, IE9 beta,
sous XP avec FF 3.6.
Et comme mes collègues sont pas préteurs je vais donc les taper pour tester
sous Mac OS avec chrome, FF et safari,
sous iphone avec safari et Opera mini si besoin,
sous le bureau avec la secrétaire,
saoul avec du vomi dans le clavier.

----------


## Alkesh

Hello

Interressé pour donner un coup de main.
sous Opera / windows 7 pro 64 bits et Iphone OS4.

----------


## Tiri

Prêt a tester ça également, avec 7 x64, Firefox, Chrome et Opera.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Prêt aussi, sous Seven 64 / chrome chez moi, et XP 32 / Chrome au boulot
Mon job c'est la recette applicative, pour info  :;):

----------


## Pierrinator

Je veux bien tester aussi.

Je peux tester sur Ubuntu/7 64/Mac OS X 10.6.4/iPhone, sous Opera/Firefox/IE8 et 9/Safari/Safari iPhone/Opera mini (la version iPhone) et Chrome.

----------


## half

Je fais une petite pause de recrutement le temps de corriger les premiers problèmes.

----------


## gregounech

> Je fais une petite pause de recrutement le temps de corrig*ER* les premiers problèmes.



Fixed  ::rolleyes::

----------


## half

> Fixed


Oups

----------


## Kot

Chaud pour tester sous Firefox, IE9 et Chrome sous Windows 7 64b.  :;):

----------


## Mephisto

Je viens de tester sommairement sur le navigateur par defaut d'android, ça marche plutôt pas mal mais c'est un poil lourd à charger en 3g+, plus de tests dans la soirée en wifi. :;):

----------


## sosoran

Salut, je veut bien essayer, je suis sous mac osx et j'ai safari, chrome, firefox et opera

----------


## urotec

Hello, si il faut encore des testeurs, je suis dispo pour le faire sous xp/vista/7 avec chrome 8 beta / firefox 4 beta / IE 9.

Je passe pour le moment ma journée à faire des installations sur des postes variés dans des entreprises et qui dit installation dit longues barres de chargement  ::zzz:: , ce qui me laisse le temps de surfer sous des configurations variées  :;): .

----------


## HereZy

Si ya besoin je tourne sous chromium et windows 7 64.

----------


## Johnsun

Je ne suis encore que le stagiaire qui apporte le café mais si vous voulez d'une aide supplémentaire : 

- Seven 64 bits firefox/chrome/IE
- Vista firefox/chrome/IE
- Leopard Opéra/safari

----------


## Myron

Je peux tester la dessus.

Windows 7 --> Firefox IE8 et chrome
Windows xp au taff --> IE7 
Opera Mobile

----------


## Storm

Mewoi ?
Chui aussi sous Android, donc c'est fondamental  ::):

----------


## bec

Hello, en tant que dépanneur a domicile, je peut tester ça sur pleins de machines et environnement différents si ça t'intérrese.
(Oui je supprime les données après  :;):  )

----------


## RObikO

Je suis dispo,
Win7 : firefox chrome opera 
Unbuntu : firefox
Apple : Iphone + firefox sur mac mini

----------


## Norback

Pareil, dispo avec l'arsenal du taffe: Firefox 3, Chrome 7, Opera 10, Safari 5, IE8, IE7, IE6 le tout sous WinXP
Potentiellement IE9 beta si j'arrive à négocier le Win7 avec mes patrons...  ::P:

----------


## Anton

Si y a besoin, pareil, dispo aussi.

Maxthon 2, Maxthon 3, Firefox 3.
Win Seven 64.

----------


## CaeDron

Moi ?  :Emo: 

Ici, c'est le dernier Firefox avec Windows XP, et chez moi c'est Opéra + Windows 7 64 bits

----------


## darkgrievous

S'il y a besoin d'aide je suis la avec:

Windows 7 32/64bits avec firefox/ie9/chrome
ubuntu avec chromium et firefox
navigateur android

 :Bave:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Windows Vista 32
Firefox 3.6.12
Opera 10.63
Et IE 8 (8.0.6001.18975) aussi...

----------


## Guest14712

Si des volontaires sont encore recherchés, je le suis.

Ma machine : Windows 95, Internet Explorer 4. Et je peux aussi tester avec le WAP sur mon Nokia 3310.

Non je déconne.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai juste Firefox et IE9 sur Windows 7, et un iPhone que j'utilise assez souvent en déplacement.

C'est tout.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Salut Half, 

si t'as encore besoin, je veux bien tester : Mac OS 10.6.4, avec Chromium (6.0.484.0) et aussi Safari (5.0.2).

Voilà !

----------


## Dyce

Si les candidatures sont toujours possibles, je veux bien participer.

Je peux tester sur Safari via Iphone
Je tourne sous XP : Firefox, IE
Et Ubuntu !!



Pour tout ce qui est remarques, critiques et commentaires ca se ferait via MP ou direct ici ?

----------


## Guest14712

Pour les retours ça doit se faire soit par MP soit par un formulaire de contact dédié peut-être.

----------


## Voldain

Si vous êtes acceptés tout vous sera expliqué.
Comme pour la webcam quoi.

----------


## TheToune

Tiens moi je veux bien tester aussi si c'est possible :
sur pc de bureau, portable, mobile et eeepc
OS : Xp et seven
Nav : Chrome firefox IE

----------


## Wingi

Hello,

Si ma participation vous intéresse, j'en suis ! 

J'ai 7 au boulot et à la maison, je surfe sous chrome et firefox.

----------


## FloOnline

Chuis partant aussi, XP SP3 32 bit, je surfe sur Opera

----------


## znokiss

> Pour tout ce qui est remarques, critiques et commentaires ca se ferait via MP ou direct ici ?


Quand t'auras accès à la bêta, tu sauras comment faire. 
...enfin, SI t'es accepté.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## timorelo

Chez moi pas trop intéressant (xp sp3, ff), mais au taff firefox/safari sur snow leopard, sur mac air,  imac, ipad et iphone 3gs donc si ca peut aider  ::):

----------


## theartemis

Je veux bien en être :

-A la maison, Windows 7 64 Bits à la maison avec Firefox 3.6.12
-Au taf Windows 7 32 Bits avec IE 8 et Firefox et Gentoo Release 2 avec Lynx sur mes dédiés OVH  ::ninja:: 
-Android 2.2 (Froyo) avec le navigateur par défaut sur mon milestone

----------


## Belhoriann

Je suis chaud patate pour beta tester sous vista/XP Pro avec chrome,firefox et IE, et sous android avec differents navigateurs. Bisous.

----------


## Tim17

Je propose mon aide , j'ai un MBP avec Snow Leopard 10.6.4. J'utilise Firefox 3.6.12 et j'ai aussi Safari 5.0.2.

----------


## rOut

Tiens, je peux aussi donner un coup de main pour betatester, si besoin. Debian 64 avec Firefox / Epiphany / Chrome / Lynx / Wget / autre navigateur de hippie  ::o:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Je fais une petite pause de recrutement le temps de corriger les premiers problèmes.


 :tired:

----------


## Akajouman

> 


 :haha:

----------


## Darkath

Bon allez je prend le risque, je leak la version beta :

beta.canardpc.com

----------


## znokiss

Purée, ça a l'air trop bien !  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il sort le 26 novembre en plus, j'ai hâte !

----------


## Terrestrial

Si on a encore besoins d'une énième personne sur Win7 64bits avec Firefox, Chrome et IE je suis volontaire  :;): 

EDIT : Je peux aussi tester sur iPhone OS avec mon ipod touch 3.1.quelquechose

----------


## Manath

Tout pareil si y'a encore besoin de monde, je peux filer un coup de main (et je peux même t'embêter directement sur Msn half). 

Win7 64bits avec Firefox, Chrome et de temps en temps IE. 
Je peux aussi tester avec un Nexus One sur Android 2.2 et les divers navigateurs portable comme Firefox, Skyfire, Dolphin et le nav de base.

----------


## Akajouman

Euh, il n'y a pas plus de version Beta privée ou alors j'ai été viré?  :tired: 

Quand je me décide à la tester sur mon téléphone sous WinMo avec Opéra et sous Android. :double :tired: :

----------


## znokiss

Chez moi ça marche.  :Cigare:

----------


## Akajouman

Bordel, même le site normale déconne chez moi...

----------


## alegria unknown

> Euh, il n'y a pas plus de version Beta privée ou alors j'ai été viré? 
> 
> Quand je me décide à la tester sur mon téléphone sous WinMo avec Opéra et sous Android. :double:





> Bordel, même le site normale déconne chez moi...


 :haha:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

S'il reste de la place, je veux bien en être. ::): 

- XP 32, Seven 64, Ubuntu 10.04 64
- FF4 beta, Opera 10.63 et 11 beta, Iron 5, IE8 et 9 beta

----------


## frunzy

Je suis aussi intéressé, surtout que j'aime les nouvelles fonctionnalités et que j'ai quelques idées et remarques...

- Windows 7 64bits, Firefox 3.6 +noscript + adblock plus (désactivé pour cpc.com  ::): ), IE 64bits et la version Beta 4 de Firefox.
- Windows Vista pro 32bits sur un ultraportable Toshiba avec Firefox (mêmes addons) et IE.
- iPhone 4  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

C'est une bêta ouverte maintenant hein !  :tired:

----------

